
Samsung Kills Off the Galaxy Note 7 Smartphone - olegious
http://nyti.ms/2dTV6Uf
======
gus_massa
[The [http://nyti.ms](http://nyti.ms) shortened URL are autokilled, remember
to post the [http://www.nytimes.com](http://www.nytimes.com) version next
time.]

